# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: ""

## momjunior

Bonjour,je suis vraiment perdu car je ne sais plus quoi faire.
J'ai une exception  java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: "" dans le code suivant:


```

```

Merci

----------


## guigui5931

Ca vient du fait que tu essaye de convertir le contenu de jtNum.getText() en nombre et apparement jtNum.getText() vaut une chaine vide ("").

----------


## momjunior

OK je vois,mais le problme est que si je ne convertis pas jtNum.getText() en entier,la mthode(setNum) est soulign en rouge car elle prend en paramtre un entier.
Ensuite je ne comprends pas pourquoi jtNum.getText() serait vide puisque je rcupre sa valeur dans un formulaire.
Bizarre hein? ::?: 
Sinon voici la classe qui contient la mthode setNum(),c'est peut tre la le problme:




```

```

----------


## momjunior

Wai t'avais raison,a marche,j'aurais pas du initialiser id  0.
Maintenant il reste le 2e probleme concernant la ligne suivante:

String a = Integer.toString(etud.getNum());

Ici la mthode getNum renvoit aussi un entier.Donc je dois convertir l'entier en string pour pouvoir l'insrer dans le setText(),n'est ce pas?

----------


## mkhadi08

ajouter message dialoge  :;): 
if (num_m.equals("")) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "entr le numro svp !");
        }
int id = Integer.parseInt(jText_id.getText());

----------

